# Frontline: Rules of Engagement - Haditha, Iraq



## 275ANGER! (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has seen this but Frontline is currently showing the story of Haditha and the Marines. I could not sit and watch it(as in I am tired of the politics) but maybe I will give it a look another time. REP. Murtha is really pissing me off .



> Military and legal experts analyze the lessons being drawn from the Nov. 19, 2005 killings in Haditha, one of the most notorious events of the Iraq war.


http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/haditha/


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 20, 2008)

I took the ROE test they had at the link you posted, and I didn't score 100%


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Feb 20, 2008)

The first amendment needs to be protected but the fourth, fifth and sixth amendments can go to hell if they have a story that is going to sell. Don't you just love fair and unbiased journalism?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 20, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> I took the ROE test they had at the link you posted, and I didn't score 100%



 That's all I am saying about my score.  

here is the link for those that want to play
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/haditha/etc/quiz.html


----------

